# This Week I'm Traveling To China



## drifter (Sep 16, 2020)

.
Some Culture.


Pumpkins at a Flower Show.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 16, 2020)

Great time to go to China!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2020)

drifter said:


> An Electric Airplane...
> 
> Made In China.
> 
> ...


The attachments don't open.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 16, 2020)

Hope your trip goes well!  Will you have to install their Covid19 tracking app?


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 16, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Great time to go to China!!



It's probably a safe place to visit these days given their extensive surveillance systems   ...great during a pandemic, not so much otherwise.


----------



## drifter (Sep 16, 2020)

Pinky said:


> The attachments don't open.


Sorry about that; I'll try to fix it.

Artwork.

Artwork from China.

An Electric Airplane made In China.


----------



## drifter (Sep 16, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Hope your trip goes well!  Will you have to install their Covid19 tracking app?


Well actually not. I'm taking the Internet where the virus is not allowed.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 16, 2020)

drifter said:


> Well actually not. I'm taking the Internet where the virus is not allowed.



Funny you, lol!  Thanks for sharing your trip with us!   I went to Scotland last night.


----------



## drifter (Sep 16, 2020)

A Stone  House, I'm told.


----------



## drifter (Sep 16, 2020)

A scene inside a Flower Show.


A Bookmark.  Thanks for viewing.


----------



## drifter (Sep 16, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Funny you, lol!  Thanks for sharing your trip with us!   I went to Scotland last night.


Is your hertitage in Scotland? See anything interesting?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Funny you, lol!  Thanks for sharing your trip with us!   I went to Scotland last night.


LOL...being Scottish, I'll happily be your tour guide


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 16, 2020)

drifter said:


> Is your hertitage in Scotland? See anything interesting?



It is.   Scotland and Lincolnshire are my top two geographic areas of origin according to DNA. Setting parameters further back shows a lot of Scandinavian, so there's definitely Vikings in my lineage. There were several waves of Viking invaders in both those UK geographic areas.



			
				hollydolly said:
			
		

> LOL...being Scottish, I'll happily be your tour guide



I'm ready to go @hollydolly !  Let's go to the Hebrides.  I'll bring virtual midge spray!


----------



## drifter (Sep 16, 2020)

When one does not have a tour guide one hardly knows where to go, but...



If one gets lost, sometime there's a small house to calm 
your fears and gain your bearing.


Herding sheep?


Should you get a sweet tooththere's the Aberdeen Backery.

Many places and things to see if only one had a guide.


----------

